# DIRECTV iPad App (V1.0.3) - Issues/Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Systems in this software version
Apple iPad*

*Available starting:*
Sunday, February 27, 2011

*Download*
iTunes Store

*New features*

Complete access to the DIRECTV Guide
See what Movies are showing (including trailers)
Find your favorite sports 
View all HD-DVR playlists
Remote Control
 ... _and more_

*Improved/Updated*

DIRECTV iPad App v1.0.0

*Notes*

This is DIRECTV's first app designed specifically for the Apple iPad


----------



## Herdfan

H25-500 not showing up in receivers list. H21-200 shows and is controllable.


----------



## 3782steveo

Anybody having issues with "Sports feed not available" message? I first see "Authorizing" for a long time (1-2 minutes), then "Loading latest events", for the next 2-3 minutes, and then finally "Sports feed not available".

Anybody else seeing this, or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Shad

Sports is not loading on my device. Everything else works great.


----------



## venuslight

3782steveo said:


> Anybody having issues with "Sports feed not available" message? I first see "Authorizing" for a long time (1-2 minutes), then "Loading latest events", for the next 2-3 minutes, and then finally "Sports feed not available".
> 
> Anybody else seeing this, or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve


I have the exact same issue. Hopefully it's just a temporary issue. Everything else in the app seems to work fine.


----------



## alipas

Can't connect all day, have deleted app a few times. Allow external devises. Have HR20-700 it shows my receiver in red but manual ip not connecting. Very frustrated.


----------



## tbolt

Same problem here with the Sports section:


----------



## tbolt

Where is the LIST button on the Remote?


----------



## Go Beavs

tbolt said:


> Where is the LIST button on the Remote?


Tap the plus sign to the right of the remote to expand it. The list button should be at the bottom.


----------



## dennisj00

It's actually labeled 'Playlist'.


----------



## dennisj00

Something's going on with the Sports sections. . . nothing currently loading.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

Ok I've read all 15 pages on this app and im obviously behind u guys a little bit. Does it have to be only hd dvr's that u can control as a remote? I have 6 hd boxes in my house and 4 of them are hr dvrs and just my luck only the HR24 is supposedly the only one that u can use as the remote...my other 3 hd dvrs are HR23,and (2) HR22's. Whn I log in the app all 6 of my boxes show up I tried to enter a couple of ip address manually but thy just say validate and wont take. Is it because I don't have ethernet cables connected to any of them? If that's the case will this devise work on each of the receivers I wanna control as a remote? 

And how do people usually have here dvrs on there wireless network if there boxes are so spread out and nowhere near there router like downstairs and router is upstairs? I have a Wireless Linksys wrt54g router

Thanks in advance


----------



## Go Beavs

dennisj00 said:


> Something's going on with the Sports sections. . . nothing currently loading.


Yeah, I see that here too. Looks like something's up with DIRECTV's servers.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

The link I wanted to post is a usb wireless adapter but I need 3 more posts


----------



## Go Beavs

Accordlayingkit said:


> Ok I've read all 15 pages on this app and im obviously behind u guys a little bit. Does it have to be only hd dvr's that u can control as a remote? I have 6 hd boxes in my house and 4 of them are hr dvrs and just my luck only the HR24 is supposedly the only one that u can use as the remote...my other 3 hd dvrs are HR23,and (2) HR22's. Whn I log in the app all 6 of my boxes show up I tried to enter a couple of ip address manually but thy just say validate and wont take. Is it because I don't have ethernet cables connected to any of them? If that's the case will this devise work on each of the receivers I wanna control as a remote?
> 
> And how do people usually have here dvrs on there wireless network if there boxes are so spread out and nowhere near there router like downstairs and router is upstairs? I have a Wireless Linksys wrt54g router
> 
> Thanks in advance


The remote control part of the app will work an any receiver/DVR that is connected to your home network.

Many users here use DECA to network their boxes and use a DECA adapter at their router to connect their receivers to the rest of the home network.



Accordlayingkit said:


> The link I wanted to post is a usb wireless adapter but I need 3 more posts


USB adapters will not work in your receivers. Your need a standalone adapter such as the Linksys WET610N for wireless access. DECA is much better.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

"Go Beavs" said:


> The remote control part of the app will work an any receiver/DVR that is connected to your home network.
> 
> Many users here use DECA to network their boxes and use a DECA adapter at their router to connect their receivers to the rest of the home network.
> 
> USB adapters will not work in your receivers. Your need a standalone adapter such as the Linksys WET610N for wireless access. DECA is much better.


Thanks for the quick response...yea DirecTV person on the phone told me about that one and WGA600N....would that work too? If u don't mine me asking...what is DECA? Could u maybe elaborate a little bit? Thanks...I was looking for an adapter that's somewhat thin because 3 of my dvrs are under dresser chest since all of my tvs are mounted on my walls with wires fished and I have the remotes in ir mode so u don't have to actually point at the box....im really anal about wires being all over the place let alone seen


----------



## Steve1971

dennisj00 said:


> Something's going on with the Sports sections. . . nothing currently loading.


Same here. No Sports section


----------



## tbolt

dennisj00 said:


> It's actually labeled 'Playlist'.


You're right! That's it.

Thanks


----------



## rcw119

I'd like to play something from my dvr downstairs on my dvr upstairs. Looks like I can only use the "remote control" features to get that to work. Am i missing anything. No way to use the playlist feature, right?


----------



## mattgwyther

When using the playlist tab it only shows the playlist for the selected receiver not the unified playlist


----------



## 3782steveo

Looks like sports is working now. All I can say is AWESOME!


----------



## ShawnL25

Can I turn on my unified playlist?


----------



## Go Beavs

Accordlayingkit said:


> Thanks for the quick response...yea DirecTV person on the phone told me about that one and WGA600N....would that work too? If u don't mine me asking...what is DECA? Could u maybe elaborate a little bit? Thanks...I was looking for an adapter that's somewhat thin because 3 of my dvrs are under dresser chest since all of my tvs are mounted on my walls with wires fished and I have the remotes in ir mode so u don't have to actually point at the box....im really anal about wires being all over the place let alone seen


DECA (DIRECTV ethernet coaxial adapter) is a way to network your receivers using your existing coax lines that are already connected to the box. Some receivers have it built-in and some need external adapters.

They are mostly used with the Whole Home DVR setup. This thread has lots of good info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590

If you are just looking for simple networking (VOD and iPad access) and your DVR's are next to each other then maybe one of the Linksys wireless access points would be fine for you. The WET610N and the WGA600N are both supported by DIRECTV.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

"Go Beavs" said:


> DECA (DIRECTV ethernet coaxial adapter) is a way to network your receivers using your existing coax lines that are already connected to the box. Some receivers have it built-in and some need external adapters.
> 
> They are mostly used with the Whole Home DVR setup. This thread has lots of good info: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=177590
> 
> If you are just looking for simple networking (VOD and iPad access) and your DVR's are next to each other then maybe one of the Linksys wireless access points would be fine for you. The WET610N and the WGA600N are both supported by DIRECTV.


Yea I'm just looking to get maybe a couple of my dvr's on my wireless network. I called about the whole home system but they say it wouldn't really do anything for me because I have 6 hd boxes and 4 dvr's and I basically already have the dvr's in rooms I wanted them in. I have so many dvr's because all my tvs are on the walls with outlets installed and wires fished and hidden with dvr boxes under dresser chest so i could have the remotes in ir mode so the remote don't have to point at the box...I just hate wires being everywhere or seen. I seen someone on this forum in another thread say thatbthe wga600n was a usless pos....u heard ifnthey really work well? And I would need one for each box I plan on having on my network correct. Check out the first look on DECA....looks like a lot to it and can get expensive


----------



## Accordlayingkit

In the Directv app help section is says u can only use the dvr's below as remotes... Not sure why because my hr22's have Ethernet ports in the back and I can set to record anything n them as well through the scheduler since it's a dvr 

This is in there help section of the app
What receivers do I need to run the DIRECTV(TM) iPad® App in my home network?
Remote DVR scheduling requires one of the following receiver models: R15, R16, HR20, HR21, R22, HR23, HR24, and the TiVo series of 2 receivers with 6.4a software. Remote control functionality requires receiver models HR20, HR21, R22, R23, HR24, and H21, H23, and H24. To verify your receiver's model, look under the front panel door of the box, where the red reset switch and access card are. If you don't have any of the receivers listed above, you can use the app as an online guide and browse through channels and programming.


----------



## Go Beavs

Accordlayingkit said:


> In the Directv app help section is says u can only use the dvr's below as remotes... Not sure why because my hr22's have Ethernet ports in the back and I can set to record anything n them as well through the scheduler since it's a dvr
> 
> This is in there help section of the app
> What receivers do I need to run the DIRECTV(TM) iPad® App in my home network?
> Remote DVR scheduling requires one of the following receiver models: R15, R16, HR20, HR21, R22, HR23, HR24, and the TiVo series of 2 receivers with 6.4a software. Remote control functionality requires receiver models HR20, HR21, R22, R23, HR24, and H21, H23, and H24. To verify your receiver's model, look under the front panel door of the box, where the red reset switch and access card are. If you don't have any of the receivers listed above, you can use the app as an online guide and browse through channels and programming.


You can setup recordings on any of those DVR's in red. The HR22 is the same thing as an HR21 with a larger hard drive and should be included in that list.

The receivers in blue can all be controlled with the app and the HR22 should also be included in that list.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

"Go Beavs" said:


> You can setup recordings on any of those DVR's in red. The HR22 is the same thing as an HR21 with a larger hard drive and should be included in that list.
> 
> The receivers in blue can all be controlled with the app and the HR22 should also be included in that list.


Cool thanks! I take it there n blue when there connect to your home network? I haven't done that yet......looking at the wga600n put on a couple of my dvr's to connect to my wireless network. Do you know how well the wga600n works? I looked at the first looked thread on DECA and it looks like alot to it and can get pretty expensive


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Accordlayingkit said:


> Cool thanks! I take it there n blue when there connect to your home network? I haven't done that yet......looking at the wga600n put on a couple of my dvr's to connect to my wireless network. Do you know how well the wga600n works? I looked at the first looked thread on DECA and it looks like alot to it and can get pretty expensive


A recommendation...

Post a new thread. Explaining your home setup (your DVR's, the type of dish you have, and so on).

The experts here in the forum, can give you a good game plan on setting things up. IMHO... once you start getting to two or more wireless bridges, the $$$ difference between that and DECA setup, may surprise you.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

"Earl Bonovich" said:


> A recommendation...
> 
> Post a new thread. Explaining your home setup (your DVR's, the type of dish you have, and so on).
> 
> The experts here in the forum, can give you a good game plan on setting things up. IMHO... once you start getting to two or more wireless bridges, the $$$ difference between that and DECA setup, may surprise you.


Gotcha thanks....jus did that


----------



## Canis Lupus

I found something with Sports on Today I'll explain:

When you use the Guide, for example, and you choose to Record a program on a channel you don't receive, you're warned after hitting the Record option, or even when you hit the Info option, that you don't subscribe to that channel. 

However, under say, My Teams, in Sports on Today, if you choose to Record a program on a channel you don't receive, or choose Info on this "Event" the recording is still accepted via the Scheduler.

Also - I've noticed on Sports on Today for me for example today, 3/1, I have Knicks/Magic. When I press Info I get the full info screen. On Islanders/Capitals, I get a popup saying "No Future Showings Available". I assume that popup means it's not on any channel on DirecTV.


----------



## bodosom

If I'm on a music channel and the screen saver has started then playing a recording doesn't exit the saver. I have the same problem with my own SHEF code and work around it by sending a remote/processKey-PLAY to exit the saver before sending the dvr/play command. This is on an HR24 running SHEF 1.1


----------



## MattDing

When customizing teams, under NCAA Football, Notre Dame is not listed anywhere.


----------



## odorcide

Doesn't seem like the app supports multitasking, anyone else have the app reload every time you switch between programs?


----------



## newsbreaker

It is extremely slow to load tonight, if it loads at all. I hope it's just the initial rush of users, but it has been partially to completely unusable this evening.


----------



## dualsub2006

I've had a few issues with the app.

1. The remote is very slow to respond to commands. Entering a 3 digit channel often times out after the second digit. Hitting the back button, nothing happens for 6 seconds or more at times. 
2. Ability to adjust sports score refresh rate. The Sports on column should have an adjustable refresh rate. Pull to refresh would be nice if I can't set a time.
3. Would like to edit the guide to hide channels that I don't want to see. I really don't want to see the shopping, religion or Cinema channels. Should be able to hide unwanted items.
4. Why no multitasking? Leave the app, come back and everything has to be detected again and all the columns refreshed. 
5. App is horribly slow at startup. I've waited more than a minute for the app to be ready to use.
6. About 1/3 of the time the app doesn't detect anything at all. Sits at loading..... I have to shut it down, walk away for 30 minutes or so and then it works fine.

I really like the app. I would suggest adding the On Demand stuff at some point, but for a first version this has been great. 

Edit: I should add, my DVR is connected to Ethernet and not wireless. Or DECA for that matter.

Sent from my iPad


----------



## dualsub2006

"MattDing" said:


> When customizing teams, under NCAA Football, Notre Dame is not listed anywhere.


Some would say this is a good thing


----------



## Go Beavs

dualsub2006 said:


> I've had a few issues with the app.
> 
> 1. The remote is very slow to respond to commands. Entering a 3 digit channel often times out after the second digit. Hitting the back button, nothing happens for 6 seconds or more at times.
> 2. Ability to adjust sports score refresh rate. The Sports on column should have an adjustable refresh rate. Pull to refresh would be nice if I can't set a time.
> *3. Would like to edit the guide to hide channels that I don't want to see. I really don't want to see the shopping, religion or Cinema channels. Should be able to hide unwanted items.*
> 4. Why no multitasking? Leave the app, come back and everything has to be detected again and all the columns refreshed.
> 5. App is horribly slow at startup. I've waited more than a minute for the app to be ready to use.
> 6. About 1/3 of the time the app doesn't detect anything at all. Sits at loading..... I have to shut it down, walk away for 30 minutes or so and then it works fine.
> 
> I really like the app. I would suggest adding the On Demand stuff at some point, but for a first version this has been great.
> 
> Edit: I should add, my DVR is connected to Ethernet and not wireless. Or DECA for that matter.
> 
> Sent from my iPad


You can do that using the heart icons next to the channel name. Just tap the ones you want and then tap the heart at the top of the column and it will filter out all but your favorites.


----------



## TDK1044

I find the 'Watch...Info...Record' window is difficult to get rid of if you accidentally activate it and then don't make a selection. The only way I found to get rid of it was to select 'Info' and then navigate away.


----------



## Go Beavs

TDK1044 said:


> I find the 'Watch...Info...Record' window is difficult to get rid of if you accidentally activate it and then don't make a selection. The only way I found to get rid of it was to select 'Info' and then navigate away.


What tab or module are you using?

If you are in the home tab, you can make it go away by double tapping the top of the module where the name is.

In the guide, you can make it go away by scrolling or tapping on the active selection. Same with the playlist tab and sports.

The movies tab doesn't act this way though. You need to scroll or tap the top of the screen. Tapping on the active selection does nothing. Probably should be consistent there in future versions.

EDIT: In the Movies tab, tapping on the active selection does nothing, but DOUBLE tapping makes it go away. Just found that out.


----------



## MartyS

ShawnL25 said:


> Can I turn on my unified playlist?


No, you can't. Unified playlist & MRV capabilities are not available in this version of the app.


----------



## kmcnamara

MattDing said:


> When customizing teams, under NCAA Football, Notre Dame is not listed anywhere.


ND is there for me. Look in "Independent". Mine shows Army, Navy and Notre Dame.


----------



## ShawnL25

MartyS said:


> No, you can't. Unified playlist & MRV capabilities are not available in this version of the app.


Is it something D* plans to add in the future? This is the only aspect of the app I really feel is missing.

It does glitch alot when switching between screens but otherwise very solid first go


----------



## dualsub2006

"Go Beavs" said:


> You can do that using the heart icons next to the channel name. Just tap the ones you want and then tap the heart at the top of the column and it will filter out all but your favorites.


Yeah, I get that. I guess I didn't expand on my issue with well enough to make my point. The list of what I don't want is much shorter than the list I do want. I would rather select channels to exclude than channels to include.


----------



## tbolt

Where is the "Remote" Volume control in this app?

I can't seem to find it


----------



## bodosom

tbolt said:


> Where is the "Remote" Volume control in this app?
> 
> I can't seem to find it


There isn't one. It's network control only and can only control the receiver.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

You think youll ever be able to stream anything that's on your box as home through this app as your logged in? Is there alot to that or what?


----------



## J_Fok65

So to clarify: If my receivers are networked via DECA for my Whole-Home network, I cannot connect through my iPad app.

My setup is as follows. The DECA adapter is connected to my home network via a WIFI adapter and all the boxes see each other through that adapter. The IP accesses for the DVRs are on a different node than the rest of the network, 168.254.xxx.xxx vs. 192.168.1..xxx. When I attempt to manually add an IP in the app and validate, I get a message "Invalid/No receiver found". Any suggestions on what I can do.


----------



## dennisj00

You need to troubleshoot your network to get the DECA 'Cloud' on the same 192.168.x.x network.

You might try the Static IP thread, since your DECA adapter is connected through a wifi bridge, some bridges don't pass / handle the DHCP address properly.

Is there anyway to connect the deca adapter to a wired network connection?


----------



## J_Fok65

dennisj00 said:


> You need to troubleshoot your network to get the DECA 'Cloud' on the same 192.168.x.x network.
> 
> You might try the Static IP thread, since your DECA adapter is connected through a wifi bridge, some bridges don't pass / handle the DHCP address properly.
> 
> Is there anyway to connect the deca adapter to a wired network connection?


Unfortunately, no. The only Ethernet connection available would be at the router, but there is no coaxial connection available there. Do you know of any documentation on resetting the DECA cloud?


----------



## J_Fok65

"J_Fok65" said:


> Unfortunately, no. The only Ethernet connection available would be at the router, but there is no coaxial connection available there. Do you know of any documentation on resetting the DECA cloud?


NEVER MIND! I just needed to reset my wireless bridge.


----------



## jurples

i tried a couple of times last night but the playlist would not load. my dvr is connected to a 2 tb external drive (which currently has 3% available :icon_cool). i tried filtering the playlist to get smaller groupings (like, for example, filtering to pull up only watched movies), but no dice. also, i'm on a dsl internet connection that would probably be considered slower than average (ipad speed tests usually get .8 to 1.4 mbps). just wondering what's to blame. as far as the app, everything else seemed to work fine.


----------



## tbolt

jurples said:


> i tried a couple of times last night but the playlist would not load. my dvr is connected to a 2 tb external drive (which currently has 3% available :icon_cool). i tried filtering the playlist to get smaller groupings (like, for example, filtering to pull up only watched movies), but no dice. also, i'm on a dsl internet connection that would probably be considered slower than average (ipad speed tests usually get .8 to 1.4 mbps). just wondering what's to blame. as far as the app, everything else seemed to work fine.


How did you select playlist? From the remote control or from the bottom menu tab?


----------



## jurples

when i tried with the tab, it stalled. when i tried with the remote, it came up on my tv screen rather than on my ipad.


----------



## tbolt

jurples said:


> when i tried with the tab, it stalled. when i tried with the remote, it came up on my tv screen rather than on my ipad.


Yes. That's the way it works here, when the receiver is set to the Non DVR Receiver - in my case an H23, the remote control playlist comes up on the TV. The bottom playlist does nothing.

If I change the "selected" receiver to the DVR (Lower right hand corner bottom menu) then you will see the bottom playlist displayed on the iPad. In my case an HR20-700 with a 1tb external drive.

That threw me at first as well, that and the fact that they named it Playlist and I'm used to the List button on my remote.

Internet speed or external storage has nothing to do with it. Just the way the App was designed.


----------



## bodosom

I assume that at some point the app will re-poll the DVRs and update the playlist and I can understand/know why they don't at each restart but it's not happening often enough.

And yes, not doing a fast switch when leaving the app is making it nearly unusable. Running the DTV app isn't the only thing I do with my iPad even while I'm watching TV.


----------



## tbolt

bodosom said:


> I assume that at some point the app will re-poll the DVRs and update the playlist and I can understand/know why they don't at each restart but it's not happening often enough.
> 
> And yes, not doing a fast switch when leaving the app is making it nearly unusable. Running the DTV app isn't the only thing I do with my iPad even while I'm watching TV.


Not doing a fast switch when leaving the app??

Not sure what you mean by that, I usually just hit the home switch (once).

I'm quite pleased with this app, it's speed and responsiveness when leaving or restarting the app.


----------



## hdAddict

Couple of problems: Playlist will not update to include those shows recorded since 3/1 nor update for the deleted recordings over the same period. This is on all three receivers. I've done everything other than deleting the app and reinstalling. Also, in one attempt I logged off and then back on. Doing this wiped out all by Favories and Quick Tune channels I had set up (an effort anytime). I've not read anyone having this problem. I have an HR 20, 21, and 24 all connected with Decca under the Whole Home DVR Service. Everything is working fine except this App. I installed the app on 3/1. For recordings that I deleted on a DVR but still show on the App any attempt to play them from the app returns an error message stating to "Please check to make sure recording is still available." This app will not update for any recording changes done since the install except for the "Currently Watching" tab which works fine. Any suggestions?


----------



## bodosom

tbolt said:


> Not doing a fast switch when leaving the app?


I was reiterating odorcide's observation. The app doesn't use the fast switch capability (Apple calls it multitasking) provided by iOS4. If you use the task switch feature it still does a complete restart.


----------



## tbolt

hdAddict said:


> Couple of problems: Playlist will not update to include those shows recorded since 3/1 nor update for the deleted recordings over the same period. This is on all three receivers. I've done everything other than deleting the app and reinstalling. Also, in one attempt I logged off and then back on. Doing this wiped out all by Favories and Quick Tune channels I had set up (an effort anytime). I've not read anyone having this problem. I have an HR 20, 21, and 24 all connected with Decca under the Whole Home DVR Service. Everything is working fine except this App. I installed the app on 3/1. For recordings that I deleted on a DVR but still show on the App any attempt to play them from the app returns an error message stating to "Please check to make sure recording is still available." This app will not update for any recording changes done since the install except for the "Currently Watching" tab which works fine. Any suggestions?


You can do it manually by selecting the "blue clockwise arrow" or refresh
icon next to the Last Updated 2/28 5:15pm area. Middle section near the top of the screen.

It wasn't updating here either .. until I did that.


----------



## hdAddict

Thanks tbolt. That did it but I had to do it for each of the dvr's. Is this always required? Doesn't make sense it's not updated automatically. Now if there was just a special button to get my Favorites back!


----------



## mjwagner

The app clearly does not play well (or apparently even at all) with the ios4 multitasking capability. Also, it takes way too long to launch the app. Dismissing the gray detail boxes is not consistent. Sometimes a double tap within the box does it other times not. The behavior of the interface at least needs to be consistent. This app has great potential. This first release is clearly rough around the edges.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Thaedron

Unless I am missing it, there is no way to view the full household "unified" playlistl.


----------



## mjwagner

"Thaedron" said:


> Unless I am missing it, there is no way to view the full household "unified" playlistl.


You are not missing something. That capability is not include in this release. A rather large omission, IMHO.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## critter

been using it for a few days and really love it. slow to load but not sure if that is an ipad issue of dtv.


----------



## mjwagner

"critter" said:


> been using it for a few days and really love it. slow to load but not sure if that is an ipad issue of dtv.


It is an issue with the way the app is designed and needs to be fixed if the app is to live up to it's potential. This is the first public release so they will certainly tweak the performance in subsequent releases. That said, their are a number of functionality holes that really do need to be filled in rather quickly. If they had been first movers into this space (they were not and are somewhat late to the party, Xfinity is just one example) they would have more time to get it right. But they weren't and now need to move fairly quickly.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lsbrodsky

I am not seeing any of the locals that I receive via my AM21 to my HR21, on the iPAD. They all show on the guide on the HDDVR just fine. Is this to be expected?
Larry


----------



## Doug Brott

mjwagner said:


> It is an issue with the way the app is designed and needs to be fixed if the app is to live up to it's potential. This is the first public release so they will certainly tweak the performance in subsequent releases. That said, their are a number of functionality holes that really do need to be filled in rather quickly. If they had been first movers into this space (they were not and are somewhat late to the party, Xfinity is just one example) they would have more time to get it right. But they weren't and now need to move fairly quickly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I don't think this is an iPad issue at all. I have written some routines to query data from the HR2x .. long before SHEF even .. and the HR2x doesn't respond as quickly as one would desire. I'm sure this is where much of the delay is. That being said, I fully expect it to be corrected at some point and the same App you have right now will benefit. No need for changes in the App.


----------



## bodosom

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think this is an iPad issue at all. I have written some routines to query data from the HR2x .. long before SHEF even .. and the HR2x doesn't respond as quickly as one would desire. I'm sure this is where much of the delay is.


The iPad app uses SHEF and as someone who has fiddled with and timed SHEF this is an app/DTV problem. E.G. it takes forever to start which might be the fault of the DVR if it were running getPlaylist each time but it doesn't (which is another bug). The playlist is cached on the iPad so no polling is necessary. The only per start receiver query is getTuned which is fast even on pre-HR24 hardware. The bulk of the time is spent talking to the "guide" system via the Internet. And despite that it takes too long to fetch details about a show in the playlist.

Also the program is oversized and spends as much time loading as a visually rich game. This might be mitigated with the new iPad hardware.


----------



## Go Beavs

lsbrodsky said:


> I am not seeing any of the locals that I receive via my AM21 to my HR21, on the iPAD. They all show on the guide on the HDDVR just fine. Is this to be expected?
> Larry


Yes this is normal...

Unfortunatly, no OTA guide data is included in the app. The currently watching module will show any OTA channel that you are tuned to but you can't initiate a recording for it.

You have to use the remote control tab to tune to any OTA channel or start a recording from the app.


----------



## lsbrodsky

Thanks, even without OTA it is a pretty cool App. 
Larry


----------



## Hutchinshouse

I be loving the app.

Add MRV playlist and streaming, this app would be complete.


----------



## mjwagner

Doug Brott said:


> I don't think this is an iPad issue at all. I have written some routines to query data from the HR2x .. long before SHEF even .. and the HR2x doesn't respond as quickly as one would desire. I'm sure this is where much of the delay is. That being said, I fully expect it to be corrected at some point and the same App you have right now will benefit. No need for changes in the App.


Agree. This is not an iPad issue, it is an app design issue, which is I think what I said... If you are going to restart the app every time you leave it, which is a whole other issue, then you need to take into account any long delays, like getting data to/from the HR2x as you are indicating and perhaps cache some data or find another way to deal with the problem. The net is that the non-technical end users want to see an app that is snappy and responsive. They don't understand, nor should they, all the intricacies and difficulties of making that happen. It is all about the end user experience.
I am reporting the problems/issues that I am seeing as I am using the app so that the design/development team can address the issues. I think that is what this thread is for...I am not pointing fingers. We are all trying to make this a killer app!


----------



## TDK1044

Very nice App. It would be nice if the functionality of the Remote included the ability to turn the DVRs on and off. I have two HD DVRs in the same entertainment center and I can do everything I need to do except turn them on and off.


----------



## Go Beavs

"TDK1044" said:


> Very nice App. It would be nice if the functionality of the Remote included the ability to turn the DVRs on and off. I have two HD DVRs in the same entertainment center and I can do everything I need to do except turn them on and off.


Yeah, you can turn them off in the "gear" menu but it would be nice to also turn them on.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## tbolt

Go Beavs said:


> Yeah, you can turn them off in the "gear" menu but it would be nice to also turn them on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I can turn my receiver on by going to the Remote tab and then selecting
Guide - receiver then powers on (H23)


----------



## 996911

Maybe the speed of the app is really the speed of the network? Mine seems to be blazing fast. I am very impressed. Just get me the unified playlist and I'll be happy as a pig in mud


----------



## bodosom

Go Beavs said:


> Yeah, you can turn them off in the "gear" menu but it would be nice to also turn them on.


There are several commands on the remote (physical or iPad) that will wake a receiver. Any of MENU, GUIDE, PLAYLIST or INFO should do the trick. Various others may as well. DTV should probably document as well as rationalize them. E.g. other than mimicing a physical remote why should channel up or down wake but not any button?


----------



## bodosom

996911 said:


> Maybe the speed of the app is really the speed of the network?


To some extent but the point some of us are making is that takes say 13s to cold start and 17s (to use my most recent numbers) to return via the multi-tasking bar. Every time. This is with three panes but prior to the network spinner stopping.


----------



## Doug Brott

mjwagner said:


> If you are going to restart the app every time you leave it, which is a whole other issue, then you need to take into account any long delays, like getting data to/from the HR2x as you are indicating and perhaps cache some data or find another way to deal with the problem. The net is that the non-technical end users want to see an app that is snappy and responsive.


Cache what data? Everything changes all of the time. What was true 30 minutes back when you closed the app isn't the same when you open it now? What if you wait 24 hours between opens, 48 hours, etc. See where I'm going with this. Exactly what do you cache, for how long and why? What needs to be fixed is the logic that feeds the data to the app and the iPad. Caching data between uses will buy you very little on the use end.


----------



## bodosom

Doug Brott said:


> Cache what data? Everything changes all of the time.


Guide data doesn't. Since they cache the playlist I assume they don't think that changes all the time either. 


> What needs to be fixed is the logic that feeds the data to the app and the iPad.


What does that mean?


----------



## MartyS

lsbrodsky said:


> I am not seeing any of the locals that I receive via my AM21 to my HR21, on the iPAD. They all show on the guide on the HDDVR just fine. Is this to be expected?
> Larry


The iPad app doesn't access any of the OTA channels coming from your AM21. A feature that I hope someday will arrive.

It will, however, tell you in the now playing area, what OTA channel you're currently watching.


----------



## Go Beavs

tbolt said:


> I can turn my receiver on by going to the Remote tab and then selecting
> Guide - receiver then powers on (H23)





bodosom said:


> There are several commands on the remote (physical or iPad) that will wake a receiver. Any of MENU, GUIDE, PLAYLIST or INFO should do the trick. Various others may as well. DTV should probably document as well as rationalize them. E.g. other than mimicing a physical remote why should channel up or down wake but not any button?


Wow, I never realized that. Personally, I never had the need to use the app to wake my receivers. If I ever need to though, now I know. Thanks.


----------



## jurples

tbolt said:


> Yes. That's the way it works here, when the receiver is set to the Non DVR Receiver - in my case an H23, the remote control playlist comes up on the TV. The bottom playlist does nothing.
> 
> If I change the "selected" receiver to the DVR (Lower right hand corner bottom menu) then you will see the bottom playlist displayed on the iPad. In my case an HR20-700 with a 1tb external drive.
> 
> That threw me at first as well, that and the fact that they named it Playlist and I'm used to the List button on my remote.
> 
> Internet speed or external storage has nothing to do with it. Just the way the App was designed.


i only have one receiver (an hr20-700). in the lower right hand corner of the app's home page, the only thing i see in that last box is a tiny light blue dot. i'm guessing this is where i'd select my receiver if i had more than one.

i deleted the app, updated to the latest version of itunes, synced my ipad, then re-downloaded. it still wouldn't load when i pressed the playlist button.

i then turned off / unplugged the dvr, disconnected the 2 tb external drive, and restarted. it was then that i got the non-connected dvr to finally come up (after waiting what i'm estimating was about 3-4 minutes to load).

lastly, i turned off / unplugged, re-connected the external drive, restarted, changed the auto lock setting on my ipad to never, then attempted to connect to the playlist. as i write this, it's been 44 minutes and the little loading playlist this is still spinning away.

update: i gave up and closed it at the one hour mark.


----------



## mjwagner

Doug Brott said:


> Cache what data? Everything changes all of the time. What was true 30 minutes back when you closed the app isn't the same when you open it now? What if you wait 24 hours between opens, 48 hours, etc. See where I'm going with this. Exactly what do you cache, for how long and why? What needs to be fixed is the logic that feeds the data to the app and the iPad. Caching data between uses will buy you very little on the use end.


The app already caches the play lists. It could certainly cache some of the guide data, movie lists, etc. And it certainly shouldn't completely reload everything every time you leave the app, even for a short period of time and certainly not when you double tap the home key. It needs to take advantage of the iOS multitasking feature.
Caching SOME data is one possible way they could improve the responsiveness and user experience. I'm sure their are other ways, we should let that up to the developers. The important point here is that it needs improvement. They have done a great job with this initial release. I'm sure they will smooth out the rough edges.


----------



## 996911

bodosom said:


> To some extent but the point some of us are making is that takes say 13s to cold start and 17s (to use my most recent numbers) to return via the multi-tasking bar. Every time. This is with three panes but prior to the network spinner stopping.


By cold start I assume you are referring to opening the app from the ipad and/or swapping between other apps? That I have not timed. Once I am in the app it is blazing fast.


----------



## bodosom

996911 said:


> Once I am in the app it is blazing fast.


I don't think anyone has complained about the performance of the running app. The ergonomics are just poor. I didn't get my iPad as part of a Crestron system and I expect to be able to use to do other things. At this point in time there's no excuse for an app not to use iOS fast switching (what Apple falsely calls multitasking).

Here's an example: start the app and as soon as the tab selector comes up select Playlist. Instant response because while the splash screen was being displayed they loaded the cached playlist(s). Say I'm using quicktune or quicktune icon. Are those going to change between invocations? Of course not but I still have to watch them spin up after the Home tab opens.

I'm not suggesting DTV can't fix these issues but some of them are pretty awful even for an initial release. It suggests that pre-release testing is poorly managed.


----------



## 996911

Thanks for the explanation. I didn't understand that it was the loading or switching to the app that was the source of disappointment. I just assumed it was the speed with which that app performs. For the first version though I am very impressed and hopefully with enough feedback from users they will continually improve the functionality.


----------



## tbolt

jurples said:


> i only have one receiver (an hr20-700). in the lower right hand corner of the app's home page, the only thing i see in that last box is a tiny light blue dot. i'm guessing this is where i'd select my receiver if i had more than one.
> 
> i deleted the app, updated to the latest version of itunes, synced my ipad, then re-downloaded. it still wouldn't load when i pressed the playlist button.
> 
> i then turned off / unplugged the dvr, disconnected the 2 tb external drive, and restarted. it was then that i got the non-connected dvr to finally come up (after waiting what i'm estimating was about 3-4 minutes to load).
> 
> lastly, i turned off / unplugged, re-connected the external drive, restarted, changed the auto lock setting on my ipad to never, then attempted to connect to the playlist. as i write this, it's been 44 minutes and the little loading playlist this is still spinning away.
> 
> update: i gave up and closed it at the one hour mark.


My mistake. I meant the lower LEFT hand corner of the screen.

If you go into the Apps Settings (Gear icon)..does it see your HR20 correctly?


----------



## MartyS

jurples said:


> i only have one receiver (an hr20-700). in the lower right hand corner of the app's home page, the only thing i see in that last box is a tiny light blue dot. i'm guessing this is where i'd select my receiver if i had more than one.
> 
> i deleted the app, updated to the latest version of itunes, synced my ipad, then re-downloaded. it still wouldn't load when i pressed the playlist button.
> 
> i then turned off / unplugged the dvr, disconnected the 2 tb external drive, and restarted. it was then that i got the non-connected dvr to finally come up (after waiting what i'm estimating was about 3-4 minutes to load).
> 
> lastly, i turned off / unplugged, re-connected the external drive, restarted, changed the auto lock setting on my ipad to never, then attempted to connect to the playlist. as i write this, it's been 44 minutes and the little loading playlist this is still spinning away.
> 
> update: i gave up and closed it at the one hour mark.


I don't think I saw this in your post, but is your HR20 connected to the router/internet/wifi in your home? It needs to be on the network for the iPad app to recognize the DVR... Otherwise, you'll just get the guide functions and not be able to control the DVR.


----------



## hdAddict

I like this app even though its crashed a couple of times and each time have to log on again and reestablish my favorites. However, without a unified playlist its not much use to me. Almost all of our season passes are on two other DVRs in rooms other than my main viewing room. This is due to the downright slow HR21 in the den. Only thing we put on that dvr are spur of the moment recordings. Hopefully the next version will provide access to playlists from any dvr on any dvr. But once everything loads you cannot beat the speed of the playlist/guide/remote functions.


----------



## TDK1044

I love this app. I hope the next version includes a To Be Recorded shared list so that I can see in one list what is set to record on each of my DVRs.


----------



## rudeney

The remote control response is too slow. I use an app by Command Fusion that let's my iPad talk to a Global Cache Ethernet-to-IR device. I use iras a HT remote and the button responses on that are absolutely instantaneous. The signal has to go throughout the same path, with the added conversion to the IR blaster stuck on the front of the HR24. Basically, when a commercial break starts, I can tap the 30-skip button o the Command Fusion screen six times and have skipped 3 minutes before the first button press on the D* app is even recognized by the HR24.


----------



## Accordlayingkit

How long do u think it will take for them to put out an update to some of the fixes you all would like to see ?


----------



## maltmyer

After many reboots of my receiver and resets of my wireless bridge, I finally got the app working. It was working really well and was speedy. I came back after a few hours and had to power cycle my bridge again to get the app to work.

I decided to try a test. The next time the app couldn't find my receiver, I ran a system test and started downloading an on demand program. Both proved I was connected to the network. The app would still not validate my receiver until I power cycled the bridge.

Any tips? I have an HR24/200 with a linksys router running dd-wrt as the wireless bridge.


----------



## rudeney

I played around with it last night while watching some recorded shows and found that the more I used it, the more responsive it became. I think it was working about as fast as the OEM remote. It's still not as fast as Command Fusion, but then again, even the OEM remote isn't that fast. I think it has to do with the way the Global Cache works - I was able to really tweak the timing of the IR codes when I built them (from Pronto codes) so the transmission lasts just long enough for the HR24 to recognize it meaning I can tap repeats very quickly. 

Even with the slightly sluggish speed, I like the app and use it. One thing I really like is being able to display the info on the iPad for the show we're currently watching. And being able to browse the guide and playlist without interrupting the TV.

Some things I'd like to see:

1. Multitasking with IOS4. As it is now, each time I change apps and go back to D*, it has to reload.
2. The ability to select the DVR to use for a recording (like I can on an H2x).
3. And as a "pie in the sky" wish list item, how about a USB dongle that plugs into the H/R2x and outputs programmable IR code to an IR blaster, so we can control the TV volume, too!


----------



## rudeney

Oh yeah, and one more...

4. The ability to play a show recorded on on DVR on another (assuming one has the WHDVR service).


----------



## bodosom

rudeney said:


> I played around with it last night while watching some recorded shows and found that the more I used it, the more responsive it became.
> ...
> how about a USB dongle ...


I've not seen that behavior. I don't think it's working the way you imagine. Of course rather than press six skips you should press the three-minute-advance button.

My understanding is that currently you can't have something that looks like an HID device in the USB port while using SHEF.


----------



## rudeney

"maltmyer" said:


> After many reboots of my receiver and resets of my wireless bridge, I finally got the app working. It was working really well and was speedy. I came back after a few hours and had to power cycle my bridge again to get the app to work.
> 
> I decided to try a test. The next time the app couldn't find my receiver, I ran a system test and started downloading an on demand program. Both proved I was connected to the network. The app would still not validate my receiver until I power cycled the bridge.
> 
> Any tips? I have an HR24/200 with a linksys router running dd-wrt as the wireless bridge.


I have found that all my networked devices are much "happier" with fixed IP addresses. Instead of assigning the IP a ddss on the device, I use my router's DHCP reservation list to control it. I did not subnet everything, but I did use specific ranges for specific device types. My d* equipment is all in the x.x.x.7x series, desktops use x.x.x.8x, my mobile computers (iPad, laptop, net book, iPod touch, etc) use x.x.x.9x and other devices use x.x.x.1xx. Any device without a DHCP reservation gets an IP in the x.x.x.5x range. Like I said, my devices are much happier, but it also allows me to quickly look at my network and quickly see what's going on.


----------



## mjwagner

"rudeney" said:


> Some things I'd like to see:
> 
> 1. Multitasking with IOS4. As it is now, each time I change apps and go back to D*, it has to reload.
> 2. The ability to select the DVR to use for a recording (like I can on an H2x).
> 3. And as a "pie in the sky" wish list item, how about a USB dongle that plugs into the H/R2x and outputs programmable IR code to an IR blaster, so we can control the TV volume, too!


You can already do #2 with the current version of the app.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## rudeney

"mjwagner" said:


> You can already do #2 with the current version of the app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


How? The only way I can find to do that is to select the recording receiver before using the guide. I want to do it like I can on my H24 where it prompts for the recording receiver.


----------



## rudeney

"rudeney" said:


> "mjwagner" said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can already do #2 with the current version of the app.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk
> 
> 
> 
> How? The only way I can find to do that is to select the recording receiver before using the guide. I want to do it like I can on my H24 where it prompts for the recording receiver.
Click to expand...

OK, it works! For some reason, I had to restart the app to get it to recognize that I had selected Multiple receivers in the rescind setup screen.


----------



## maltmyer

rudeney said:


> I have found that all my networked devices are much "happier" with fixed IP addresses. Instead of assigning the IP a ddss on the device, I use my router's DHCP reservation list to control it. I did not subnet everything, but I did use specific ranges for specific device types. My d* equipment is all in the x.x.x.7x series, desktops use x.x.x.8x, my mobile computers (iPad, laptop, net book, iPod touch, etc) use x.x.x.9x and other devices use x.x.x.1xx. Any device without a DHCP reservation gets an IP in the x.x.x.5x range. Like I said, my devices are much happier, but it also allows me to quickly look at my network and quickly see what's going on.


I have both my bridge and receiver on fixed IPs. I'll try changing the range for the receiver and see if that helps.


----------



## maltmyer

maltmyer said:


> I have both my bridge and receiver on fixed IPs. I'll try changing the range for the receiver and see if that helps.


Well that didn't seem to solve the problem. I still have to power cycle the bridge every so often. Hitting the reset button on the router isn't even enough.


----------



## dualsub2006

"rudeney" said:


> I have found that all my networked devices are much "happier" with fixed IP addresses. Instead of assigning the IP a ddss on the device, I use my router's DHCP reservation list to control it. I did not subnet everything, but I did use specific ranges for specific device types. My d* equipment is all in the x.x.x.7x series, desktops use x.x.x.8x, my mobile computers (iPad, laptop, net book, iPod touch, etc) use x.x.x.9x and other devices use x.x.x.1xx. Any device without a DHCP reservation gets an IP in the x.x.x.5x range. Like I said, my devices are much happier, but it also allows me to quickly look at my network and quickly see what's going on.


I have MacBooks, MacBook Pros, iPads, iPods, iMacs, Androids, iPhones, Roku and a DirecTV receiver on my wireless network and have only ever used DHCP. I've never noticed that any of my devices have ever been unhappy at all.

If you want to do static IP's on your wireless network then have right at it, but don't do it just to make DirecTV work better. My HR23-700 has been on my wireless network for months and I've never had an issue. Well, other than VOD downloads are much slower than the DVRs on my wired network.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## rudeney

"dualsub2006" said:


> I have MacBooks, MacBook Pros, iPads, iPods, iMacs, Androids, iPhones, Roku and a DirecTV receiver on my wireless network and have only ever used DHCP. I've never noticed that any of my devices have ever been unhappy at all.
> 
> If you want to do static IP's on your wireless network then have right at it, but don't do it just to make DirecTV work better. My HR23-700 has been on my wireless network for months and I've never had an issue. Well, other than VOD downloads are much slower than the DVRs on my wired network.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I don't use "static IP's", I use DHCP reservations. My connected devices still get their addresses via DHCP, but the router hands out a predetermined address based on the MAC of the requesting device. I never had any problems until the early days of beta testing the networking of my D* DVR's and that's when I started using reservations. After that, I decided to use it on all my networked devices. I have over 20 devices on my network (23 at this moment) and I like being able to look at the list and see my ranges of IP addresses to know what's on. I do hide my SSID and I use WPA2 and AES encryption, but I don't want to take an chances with any cyber squatters.

-- RODNEY (Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk)


----------



## jurples

tbolt said:


> My mistake. I meant the lower LEFT hand corner of the screen.
> 
> If you go into the Apps Settings (Gear icon)..does it see your HR20 correctly?


yeah, it recognizes the receiver.


----------



## jurples

MartyS said:


> I don't think I saw this in your post, but is your HR20 connected to the router/internet/wifi in your home? It needs to be on the network for the iPad app to recognize the DVR... Otherwise, you'll just get the guide functions and not be able to control the DVR.


yup, it's connected.


----------



## Go Beavs

@*jurples*

On your DVR, in the "external devices" section in the whole home portion of the setup menu, do you have everything set to "allow"?


----------



## SouthFla John

Hi folks-

First off, thanks for providing all of the resources I have taken advantage of over the years 

I finally registered in order to post a question to a problem I just can't seem to resolve or find the answer to here. I wasnt sure if I should make a new post or add on to this thread...

My problem: DTV iPad app won't see my receiver.
My equipment: HR21, WGA6000n, linksys WRT54G, iPad iOS4.2

1) DTV info shows "connected" to the internet, and I can get DTV "apps" by clicking on remote "right" button.
2) iPhone 3GS DTV app works perfectly over wifi and 3G.
3) I don't have "Whole Home," as only my HR21 is connected to my home wifi network, BUT I told DTV to "allow" all Whole Home functions.
4) I've powered down and restarted my WGA a few times, and have deleted and reinstalled the DTV iPad app twice.
5) over wifi, the iPad app works fine.
6) over 3G, the app shows no connection to my receiver. When I manually put in my receiver's IP and hit "validate," it just says "validating" for a few seconds then nothing happens.

I'm sure I'm missing something simple. Anyone have any thoughts??

Thanks so much, John


----------



## Go Beavs

First: :welcome_s to DBSTalk!

Second, the iPad app will only connect to your receiver over your local WiFi network. It will work over 3G but it will not see your receivers.

You can still access the guide and schedule recordings, but you won't be able to see your playlist or use any of the remote control functions.


----------



## SouthFla John

Oh, hmm okay I guess I just misunderstood the app possibilities :grin: Even if I can't "see" the receiver over iPad's 3G, I can still schedule recordings over 3G?? Not sure that makes much sense to me, but again I didn't sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night either... Guess I'll just try it and see what happens!

Thanks so much for the insight!

ja


----------



## Go Beavs

SouthFla John said:


> Oh, hmm okay I guess I just misunderstood the app possibilities :grin: *Even if I can't "see" the receiver over iPad's 3G, I can still schedule recordings over 3G?? Not sure that makes much sense to me*, but again I didn't sleep in a Holiday Inn Express last night either... Guess I'll just try it and see what happens!
> 
> Thanks so much for the insight!
> 
> ja


I believe the scheduling happens through the satellite signal and is a one way transmission. Even if your receiver isn't networked (like my DIRECTiVo) you can still schedule recordings from the app. You can even schedule recordings from DIRECTV's website and the older iPhone app.

All of the remote control functions and viewing the playlist use your home network. Unlike the sat link, it allows two-way communication.


----------



## Thaedron

App continues to work nicely, though it doesn't find my HR24. In the settings menu, the HR24 is listed (assume that information is coming down from my account information). But the HR24 has a red icon next to it rather than green. 

I rebooted the HR24 on Saturday night when I normally reboot my receivers. Aside from that, any suggestions?


----------



## 996911

Do the following as I had to do it for one of my 3 receivers and now it works.

For that specific box:
Menu
Setup
System Setup
Network Setup
Advanced Setup

Once you do that it will give you the IP address for that unit. Go to your settings in the iPad app and the receiver with the red dot under receiver control click the blue dot with the greater than arrow inside. Manually enter the IP address and validate.


----------



## Thaedron

While manually entering the IP address might work and solve the problem, I shouldn't have to do that. Certainly didn't have to for the HR20 and HR22. Is DirecTV monitoring this thread? This is a good opportunity to try to isolate the problem and try to fix the issue (rather than with a work around). 

I wonder if it might be an issue with the App or an issue with the HR2x software on the HR24.

All my DVRs are connected via DECA so it shouldn't be an issue of being able to reach two but not the third.


----------



## 996911

Well, I didn't write the app and I am sure after it has a few updates it will be better and up to the standards of everybody here. All I tried was to go out of my way to offer help so you could have the functionality you asked for. So, did you manually add the IP address and get it working? 

Wasn't this app just released like a week ago? Sure, it's be nice to be perfect out of the box but with a little time I think all the issues that our brought to their attention will be worked on. Did you forward your issues to D* as well?


----------



## Thaedron

I have not manually configured the IP address. Thanks for the suggestion, but I should have been more clear in my original post, I am less interested in getting it to work than I am in helping resolve the broader issue. As this is the issue/discussion thread, I expect that this is where DirecTV personnel would be watching for problem descriptions as they have done in the past for other features or products.


----------



## bodosom

Thaedron said:


> While manually entering the IP address might work and solve the problem, I shouldn't have to do that.


True. As long you checked permissions and the HR24 has External Access:Allow it should be good to go. My HR24/500 works like a champ.


----------



## rudeney

My H24 did not appear until I entered its IP address manually in the app settings. I assumed it was because it was powered off. Of course several of my HR20's are also turned off and yet they appear in the app. My thought was that since the H24 is not a DVR. Turning it off actually "turns it off". I have not tried to use the app with the HR24 turned off.

-- RODNEY (Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk)


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Anyone try the DIRECTV app on OS 4.3 yet?

http://www.macworld.com/article/158415/2011/03/ios_4_3_ipad_iphone_ipod_touch.html


----------



## dualsub2006

"Hutchinshouse" said:


> Anyone try the DIRECTV app on OS 4.3 yet?
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/158415/2011/03/ios_4_3_ipad_iphone_ipod_touch.html


I've not used it a lot, but it's working fine in the guide and in my favorites columns.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Hutchinshouse

dualsub2006 said:


> I've not used it a lot, but it's working fine in the guide and in my favorites columns.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Same here. All seems cool on 4.3


----------



## mjwagner

No issues with iOS 4.3 so far.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## philslc

"Hutchinshouse" said:


> Anyone try the DIRECTV app on OS 4.3 yet?
> 
> http://www.macworld.com/article/158415/2011/03/ios_4_3_ipad_iphone_ipod_touch.html


It seems to be working ok so far.

Phil


----------



## dualsub2006

V 1.0.8 is in the App Store. Lists OS 4.3 compatibility and stability as changes.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------

